# Camping with the little Guys



## jeanniecogan (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, been camping with horses for many years. when i switched to minis and driving i decided really missed camping and being on the trails. So i packed up my new mini (charlie) and his cart and off we went. it was good fun, much easier than with a big horse.

You need to know the trails unless your horse or pony is really fit.

i am lucky enough to live near Wranglers horse camp in western kentucky in "Land Between the lakes".

Anyhow does anybody else camp with their ponies minis??

I thought we could compare stuff, places to go and what to take.

Anyone?? pictures are welcome.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't camp with minis currently but do camp with my riding horses. I am intrigued by the possibility though since we have tons of camping and great trials close by.

What vehicle do you use to cruise around on trails with Charlie? I hear good things about the Hyper Bike but I gotta say, the price tag is a little hard for me to deal with....

Do you stall your minis when you camp with them? Do you take your own panels or use the ones at the camp grounds? Do you highline?

Sounds like a blast! Bet you get a lot of people stopping by to say hi when you camp with the little guys.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 1, 2017)

I usually hi line, but when i am by myself i usually tie them all over and let them graze., keeping them out of the living area of course. At night i tie them to the trailer with hay and water.

i use a two wheel cart i had made 15-20 years ago just a cart. single person seat. i am on the heavy side and with me and the lighter cart it is easier on Charlie to pull me. He likes to go, loves to see what is around the next corner.

Talking about people stopping by, you're right, i never get lonesome and i think horse camping people are the BEST.

i am going camping again soon, i will take some pics. and try to get them on here.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2017)

I wish we could camp around here but I think the nearest place that lets horses in is about 8-9 hours from here in Bar Harbor, Maine (I am pretty!sure it is Bar Harbor). I have a friend who has taken her big horse for a week at a time and has a great time. The trails are good for driving, too. It was always a dream of mine to go, but I have too much at home that keeps me tied there.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

Here are a few pics from some of my camping trips to Wranglers.

the first one is Charlie getting dressed up to go out on the trail.

the second picture is where we would take a break at the little store and go in for a slurpee

the third one is last time i went by myself and took my dobie (Bonnie) and tied her to my end of the shafts because dogs aren't allowed loose in the camping area. She thought she needed to help Charlie pull the cart. After we got home i went out and bought her a harness. hehe it was really cute.

The last one is of Charlie having the afternoon off.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2017)

Bonnie looks like she is putting some muscle into it! Charlie is worth is weight in gold isn't he? What good boy he is.

Do you have living quarters in your trailer? That would be awesome! I dream of one of those, but them we

Would need a bigger truck.

Are the trails mostly through woods or are there open areas too?

Have you seen lots of wildlife while driving? BEARS!?!? MOOSE!?! ???

I hope that you post more pictures, I enjoyed those.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

yes, bonnie was putting her all into it. it was sooo cute. and the funny thing is, they hated each other since i got Bonnie. but now they are best buds.

you are right on about charlie. i am 75 yrs old and he seems to know i need some one to trust. the first time i drove him he was an angel and they told me he was 7. he was a special pony then. the next spring i took him to be gelded and the vet said he was "almost 3". i was sick because i had driven him so much as a 2 year old, but he has gotten stronger and stronger so i guess it turned out ok/

yes there are woods and open spaces, in the campground too.. it is everything you would want . i have been there many many times and never want to leave.

i just got this trailer 2 years ago. it is a 1993 and someone kept inside somewhere, it is really in good shape. yes it has a very small living quarters and i can fit the cart, wagon and 2 minis in the horse area. it also has a cowboy shower in the back, that s really cool.

as for wildlife yes, there are dear, raccoons, skunks , lots of birds AND alarge herd of buffalo. i haven't run into the buffalos yet.

thanks for asking Cayuse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2017)

Do some people think Bonnie is a horse, too? Thanks for posting. A great way to enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 7, 2017)

Buffalo! My minis would head for the hills! Me too!


----------



## charlottein (Sep 13, 2020)

Fun, I want to try camping sometime!


----------

